# Dhcpcd equivalent of these dhclient options?

## eponymous

Hi guys,

At work most people seem to be using dhclient and dhclient.conf configured with these options so they can resolve local hostnames to IPs:

```
 send fqdn.fqdn "hostname.domain";  # I've missed out the domain here for posting

 send user-class "Linux";
```

I however, use dhcpcd and have tried the following in my dhcpcd.conf without sucess:

```
# A sample configuration for dhcpcd.

# See dhcpcd.conf(5) for details.

# dhcpcd-run-hooks uses these options.

option domain_name_servers, domain_name, domain_search, host_name

# Most distros have ntp support.

option ntp_servers

# We should behave nicely on networks and respect their MTU.

# However, a lot of buggy DHCP servers set invalid MTUs so this is not

# enabled by default.

#option interface_mtu

#

hostname hostname.domain # Again, missed out for posting

userclass "Linux"
```

I would've thought this was correct.

Does anyone have any experience with this and could provide some insight?

Cheers.

----------

## UberLord

You need to instruct dhcpcd to send an fqdn. You can do this by adding the fqdn keyword to dhcpcd.conf, as instructed by the fine manual page.

----------

## eponymous

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> You need to instruct dhcpcd to send an fqdn. You can do this by adding the fqdn keyword to dhcpcd.conf, as instructed by the fine manual page.

 

I did see that option when I was initially looking though the man page but it wasn't obvious. 

I've added;

```
fqdn both
```

Do I need to also specify my domain name in /etc/conf.d/net as well?

Thanks.

----------

## UberLord

 *eponymous wrote:*   

> Do I need to also specify my domain name in /etc/conf.d/net as well?

 

No

----------

## eponymous

Hi,

I've tried these options but I get "UNKNOWN.DOMAIN" when I use the fqdn ptr or both option and I can't access anything.

Any ideas?

Thanks.

----------

## UberLord

Nope, and I don't have a server handy to test against.

What you can do though, is make some packet captures using tcpdump (and the -w /tmp/dump -s0 options) of dhclient working and dhcpcd not working. Send them to me (roy@marples.name, or link them here) and I'll tell you what's wrong (hopefully).

----------

## eponymous

Heh no problem.

Thanks for the offer, but I'll see if I can sort it out myself  :Smile: 

----------

